# CO2 under UV light exposure?



## dan888 (Jan 8, 2006)

What will happen to CO2 if they are exposed to UV light? 
I was thinking of plumbing my CO2 reactor and UV steriliser in-line with only one pump.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

On two aquariums I use 3 feet long 30 Watt UV sterilizers as CO2 reactors for years. On other aquariums without UV sterilizers are original CO2 reactors and I don't see any difference.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I don't think there should be an issue. I don't know of any reason why UV light would cause a reaction with CO2. It is possible, but the bond lenths of the CO2 would need to just happen to jive with the wave length of the UV light. Odds are they don't.


----------

